# Prima di postare nuove news entrate e leggete



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2013)

Abbiamo notato che dopo avvisi su avvisi, il concetto non è ancora stato capito. *Prima di aprire una discussione*, VI prego di leggere e seguire le istruzioni nel link qua sotto. 

http://www.milanworld.net/niente-copia-incolla-e-niente-link-da-altri-siti-vt2167.html

Atrimenti i contenuti copiaincollati verranno cancellati.

Ragazzi per favore rispettate queste poche cose, noi dello staff non possiamo controllare tutte le discussioni. Aiutateci anche voi. Questo forum vuole crescere, e per farlo occorre soprattutto il vostro aiuto.

Grazie


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

up


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2013)

up per la 398549859485948548894 volta.


Quando entrate nella sezione, costa tanto entrare in questo topic che è in rilievo e darci un'occhiata? Ancora qualcuno non lo capisce....

NO COPIA ED INCOLLA DA ALTRI SITI E NO LINK ESTERNI, ALTRIMENTI VENIAMO PENALIZZATI 

Scusate il tono ma siamo stanchi di dirlo


----------

